# Looking for Ca�a Legui



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

*Looking for Caña Legui*

One a recent trip to Buenos Aires I fell in love with a local liquor. Sadly it is not that common and it is not something I seem to be able to source in Canada - despit many attempts.

As such I am calling on the internet ninja on the forum (lets face it we are able to source some serious items through some intresting channels here) to help me find a US source - even better if they ship to Canada.

Please let me know if anyone knows where to get this.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Caña Legui*

The joys of travel and discovering libations...only to discover that they aren't available when you get home. We did this with a wine we discovered in the Tuscany region of Italy...amazing wine but unable to find it here in the states. Varramista - Tuscany: Varramista?s century-long history

That link is for the winery we toured and the bottles we brought home were not near enough as we thought we could buy it here...sadly, it's not to be found unless we went thru another business were it was double the price. Varramista - Varramista


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Caña Legui*

Yes it is sort of a wonderful terrible feeling.

1. discovering something so new and amazing

2. knowing that you have to savour the moment and the place because you probably will never get to experience it again.

I savoured the drink knowing that Regina is not known for its access to things of the world. It did make drinking it special but I want more - I know I am greedy.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Caña Legui*

Here is a link to a bunch or Argentine stores in the US and Canada. Maybe call a few to see what they carry.
Argentina - Productos argentinos en América del Norte Argentinean Products in USA - Canada


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Caña Legui*

Since I am necroing some old threads of mine.

Thought I would seen if between 2010 and now we might have picked up a member in Argentina that can hook me up with some Caña Legui.

Any help is appreciated


----------

